# NES - Your Top 10 Games



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Of the original Nintendo Entertainment System (NES), aka Family Computer (Famicom) in Japan, what were your top 10 out of the 822 games (I know, I thought there'd be more) that came out for that system?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

10. Blades of Steel (aka Konamic Ice Hockey)








Fun hockey game, but if anyone who has played it knows, getting into fist fights was half the fun.

9. Castlevania (aka Devil's Castle Dracula)








No denying this classic. Along with Dracula, Simon even had to fight Death himself!

8. Gauntlet (1987) 









7. Chip 'n Dale: Rescue Rangers (aka Chip 'n Dale's Mission)








Very underrated license game. Great platformer.

6. Ironsword: Wizards & Warriors II









5.Double Dragon (aka Renegade)









4. Final Fantasy








The one that started it all. Funnily enough, Final Fantasy was supposed to be a farewell game from Sakaguchi.

3. Contra (aka Gryzor in EU and Probotector for MSX2)








People I've had conversations with in later years would always complain that this game was unbeatable without the Konami Code, but honestly, two players is the key (I guess). My brother and I would beat this all the time, with no clue that that code existed until years later.

2. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II: The Arcade Game








One of my favorite beat-em-ups/hack-n-slash games in game history.

1. Mega Man 3 (aka Rockman 3: The End of Dr. Wily)








My favorite Mega Man of the original series and of all the franchises. Loved the bosses, Rock's movements were perfected, and though it was another "defeat Dr. Wily and his reprogrammed Robot Masters", it was a fun little story with an extra bit of reasoning to stop Wily, and that was the building of Gamma. First video game I ever purchased. ...pretty much. I had chores credits and wanted them game off the shelf when I was with my parents.

Strong honorable mentions: Monster Party, Super Mario Bros. 3, River City Ransom (aka Downtown Nekketsu Story), Metroid, Kid Icarus (aka Myth of Light: The Mirror of Pelutena), Double Dragon II: The Revenge, Super Contra (aka Super C: The Alien Strikes Back; aka Probotector II: Return of the Evil Forces), Mega Man (Rockman), Mega Man 2 (Rockman 2: The Mystery of Dr. Wily), and Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles III: Manhattan Project.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Always hated Mario and Megaman games 

My favorites were... I dunno... TMNT Tournament Fighters, Ninja Gaiden series, Monster in my Pocket, Castlevania, Contra, Adventure Island... can't remember others right now.

Most games sucked though. And were too hard. I didn't really enjoy NES as much as I enjoyed PC games in the 90s. Nah, nowhere as close.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

In no particular order:

Legend of Zelda
Megaman 2
Kid Icarus
Super Mario Bros. 3
Adventure Island
Final Fantasy III
Bomberman
Casltevania
Ninja Gaiden
Snow Bros.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It was pretty hard coming up with just ten lol.

10-Super Mario Brothers 2
9-Blaster Master
8-Faxanadu
7-Bionic Commando
6-Gargoyle's quest 2
5-Castlevania 2: Simon's quest
4-Life Force
3-The Guardian Legend
2-The Adventures of Link
1-Metroid

Others that almost made the list:

Shadow of the Ninja 
Dodgeball 
Tecmo Bowl 
Super Spike Volleyball 
Double Dragon 2
Castlevania 3
punch out!
Dragon Warrior
RC pro am
Battletoads
Metalgear
Marble Madness
Cobra Triangle



JustThisGuy said:


> 10. Blades of Steel (aka Konamic Ice Hockey)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Need some Punch-out love here.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

1. Kamen no ninja Hanamaru
2. Super Mario Bros. 3
3. Adventure Island 3
4. Super Mario Bros.
5. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
6. The Goonies
7. Contra Force
8. Tennis


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Glad to see so many participating. Makes me not feel so old. But I gotta think, with all the emulators, kids can catch up and adults can go back into their pasts with nostalgia.



Stray Bullet said:


> 1. Kamen no ninja Hanamaru
> 2. Super Mario Bros. 3
> 3. Adventure Island 3
> 4. Super Mario Bros.
> ...


Which TMNT? The first one? That thing was an atrocity to gaming. You could die so easily. If you beat that game, kudos, but also, it must have been pretty unfulfilling after that repetitive deaths. The second TMNT and on were great. At least for NES, SNES and Sega Genesis.


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

1. Maniac Mansion
2. Super Mario Bros. 3
3. Blades of Steel
4. The Legend of Zelda
5. Double Dragon II: The Revenge
6. Renegade aka Nekketsu Kōha Kunio-kun
7. Narc
8. River City Ransom
9. Rescue: The Embassy Mission
10. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II

Honourable Mentions: Bomberman, Totally Rad, StarTropics, Dragon Warrior III, Punch-Out!, The Flintstones: The Rescue of Dino & Hoppy


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Mister Spirit said:


> 1. Maniac Mansion
> 2. Super Mario Bros. 3
> 3. Blades of Steel
> 4. The Legend of Zelda
> ...


I loved Narc!
Anyway, my list which is in no particular order:
1.Metal Gear
2.Ninja Gaiden
3. Castlevania II: Simons quest
4. 8 Eyes
5. Punchout
6. Werewolf: the last warrior
7. Zelda II: The Adventure of Link
8. Narc
9. Megaman 6
10. Mario Bros. 3


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

1. Mega Man 2
2. Super Mario Bros. 3
3. Startropics
4. Super Mario Bros.
5. Mega Man 3
6. The Legend Of Zelda
7. Mike Tyson's Punch Out
8. Shadowgate
9. Contra
10. Castlevania III: Dracula's Curse


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Which TMNT? The first one? That thing was an atrocity to gaming. You could die so easily. If you beat that game, kudos, but also, it must have been pretty unfulfilling after that repetitive deaths. The second TMNT and on were great. At least for NES, SNES and Sega Genesis.


I have a love/hate relationship with that game. I used to love the game back when I was a kid but the game is ridiculously hard! And I say that not because of the underwater dam level (I'm good at that) but the levels after that on the way to the Technodrome are brutal!! I've never even gotten to the technodrome. Once you lose Leonardo and Donatello you're ****ed because Mike and Raph suuuuuck in that game!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Thedood said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with that game. I used to love the game back when I was a kid but the game is ridiculously hard! And I say that not because of the underwater dam level (I'm good at that) but the levels after that on the way to the Technodrome are brutal!! I've never even gotten to the technodrome. Once you lose Leonardo and Donatello you're ****ed because Mike and Raph suuuuuck in that game!


Oh, definitely. They had absolutely no reach with their weapons like Leo or Don.

But TMNT II: The Arcade Game set the precedent for good beat-em-up/hack-n-slash Turtle games for consoles. At least until it went 3D with the new series. Manhattan Project, Turtles in Time, Hyperstone Heist... Probably forgetting some. But yea, the 3D ones for the 2nd (3rd?) series (think Next Mutation was an extention of the first cartoon). Played Out of the Shadows, based on the newest 3rd tv series that's CGI. Sucked so badly. Minions take way too many hits to take down. Like each one is a boss level of durability. Dumb A.I., given, but it became tedious. Didn't even care to finish that one.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Oh, definitely. They had absolutely no reach with their weapons like Leo or Don.
> 
> But TMNT II: The Arcade Game set the precedent for good beat-em-up/hack-n-slash Turtle games for consoles. At least until it went 3D with the new series. Manhattan Project, Turtles in Time, Hyperstone Heist... Probably forgetting some. But yea, the 3D ones for the 2nd (3rd?) series (think Next Mutation was an extention of the first cartoon). Played Out of the Shadows, based on the newest 3rd tv series that's CGI. Sucked so badly. Minions take way too many hits to take down. Like each one is a boss level of durability. Dumb A.I., given, but it became tedious. Didn't even care to finish that one.


TMNTII The Arcade Game and Turtles IV Turtles In Time are so ****ing awesome!


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> Which TMNT? The first one? That thing was an atrocity to gaming. You could die so easily. If you beat that game, kudos, but also, it must have been pretty unfulfilling after that repetitive deaths. The second TMNT and on were great. At least for NES, SNES and Sega Genesis.


Yes. The first one. I liked the game as a kid and I beat it later on emulator with save states.
I've never played TMNT 2 and 3 as a kid and I didn't like them when I tried them later.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Metroid was the bestest NES game, IMO. Or I thought so at the time.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

:heart Only need one NES game...


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Hush7 said:


> :heart Only need one NES game...


  You're such a girl gamer with this choice. Haha!

But to be fair, I played Bubble Bobble, too. Not sure where it'd be on my list. In a top 25 list, for sure. When I was little, I always found girl gamers favored this, Kirby, and Little Mermaid. Tetris, Mario games, and Zelda games were pretty universal. Though I will say that lately I've found out about Crytalis being a lot of favorites from fangirls. It being like a Legend of Zelda game was probably why. And the fact that the protagonist was androgynous and wore purple that he seemed like he was female, maybe? Heh.

But yea, nothing else comes to mind? I can understand not being able to make a full ten, but nothin' else?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Punch Out
Mega Man 2
Double Dragon
Contra
Kung Fu
Super Mario Bros 3
TMNT 2
Ninja Gaiden (Yes, I enjoyed this game...I'm sadistic)
The Legend of Zelda
DuckTales


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Hush7 said:


> I am a girl. :blank
> Fine. I also loved Super Mario Bros., Legend of Zelda and Gauntlet. Oh, I liked making my own race tracks on Excite Bike too. How girly of me! :b


I remember ExciteBike. It was one of those things you'd get burnt out on quick but come back to eventually. Like Tetris or Duck Hunt. Remember how you could build the obstacles on the track? I used to make to where you could constantly get high jumps, or sometimes just a bunch of the speed-bump ones one after the other, so the bike would make weird noses and jolt. ...I was weird. But it spiced up the game.

I always like Bucky O'Hare, which almost made honorable mentions, but I never beat it. Did really like it, though.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm bored.. so.. my top 11-20? Yeah, why not? 

11. Mega Man
12. TMNT II: the Arcade Game
13. Ducktales
14. Castlevania
15. Mother
16. Bionic Commando
17. Final Fantasy III
18. TMNT
19. Ninja Gaiden
20. Double Dragon II


----------

